# Winter Field Meet (Falconry)



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

(Crossposting from Small Game section)
I know lots of people here have shown an interest in watching falconry in some of my threads. Just wanted to pass along this information.

Every year the Michigan Hawking Club hosts a Field Meet open to everyone. Its a really fun time, lasts all day. Groups go out all day long till dark. I plan on having my hawk there and taking a group out. All the information can be found at this link along with a place to Register. Like I said its all day long with Breakfast, Lunch, Dinner and an Auction. We are a non profit and this is the biggest event for us. Money is used to aid in the funding of such things as raptor research, nesting projects, and public education. Date of event Feb. 1, 2014
https://mhc.clubexpress.com/content.aspx?page_id=87&club_id=231484&item_id=317644


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

My grandkids, daughter, wife and I had a blast last year.................all 3 were asking if they can go again this year. Ya betcha! We'll be there.

Steve


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Awesome. I remember your post from last year. If you have the time stick around for dinner and the auction. I plan on having at least my hawk there this year. Might take the new kestrel not to hunt though. Just hope its not so darn cold out.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Damn!! Wish it wasn't so far away!


----------



## Bowslayer (Aug 29, 2005)

My wife and I went today! Had a very good time. Unfortunately had to leave early due to the weather. We had an absolute blast out there bustin up the brush flushing rabbits. The birds were awesome and I think my wife and I will have a new hobby. Thanks to all involved putting this on. Will definitly be back next year, and at the apprentice workshop in june.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Glad you had a good time. Was still a decent turn out despite that weather. I got there late after all the groups had gone out. Took us longer then anticipated to get there. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

We had a great time also. Drive for us was 48 miles and 47 of it was expressway, so the weather didn't deter us much.

We enjoyed chatting with the people there, and had a good lunch. 

Noticed fewer birds "on display" this year. 

We didn't get a chance to go out this year (got there a 9am) because my grandson got sick (migraine), and the first few outings were filled up. We had to leave before the afternoon groups went out.

Made a small donation the the auction.

We'll be back again next year.

Sure wish I was younger and more able to get around. Hawking is something I would really enjoy.

Steve


----------

